# "Model" Photoshoot



## delizo23 (Oct 28, 2009)

i did a lot of different kinds of post processing on these. just playing around with it.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.






10.





11.





12.





13.





14.


----------



## gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

all ur shots are nice....in first i liked her body posture and face.
i liked the #10 and 14 but in 14 the colour of skin looks unnatural, is too orangish.....pp is visible there, and will work......


----------



## BlackWolF (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm going to keep it simple and short ... I like em all ...


----------



## delizo23 (Oct 28, 2009)

gopal said:


> all ur shots are nice....in first i liked her body posture and face.
> i liked the #10 and 14 but in 14 the colour of skin looks unnatural, is too orangish.....pp is visible there, and will work......



thanks. when i put it next to the other pictures i noticed she was red, ill fix that. i feel like i over edit all the time and i go way over board. i need to make them more natural.


----------



## BlackWolF (Oct 28, 2009)

delizo23 said:


> gopal said:
> 
> 
> > all ur shots are nice....in first i liked her body posture and face.
> ...



I have that same problem when I fix a picture ... I never know when to quit


----------



## PatrickHMS (Oct 28, 2009)

I like the combination of lighting and shadows in #5.


----------



## JayClark79 (Oct 29, 2009)

This chick is hot, great pics!


----------



## Nikon09 (Oct 29, 2009)

what kinda camera are you using? what lens? and what are your settings? sorry for the 21 questions, but im new here, and just picked up a d3000 and trying to learn how to take great pictures with what i have right away, or what i need to purchase to help me take shots like yours , they are really clean and really good!!


----------



## Ebag17 (Oct 29, 2009)

In the first shot her face looks like that Jon guy with 8 kids.


----------



## Big (Oct 29, 2009)

^^^ Hahaha oh mann

Amazing shots. Very beautiful girl! Definitely eye candy


----------



## kahulani (Oct 30, 2009)

5, 10 and 14 are AWESOME!  I don't mind the warm tones of 10 and 14, but I can see where people are coming from.  She's a pretty girl, nice work!


----------



## taskoni (Oct 30, 2009)

+1 for #5. Very nice and even when over edited. Beautiful girl too...


----------



## musicaleCA (Oct 30, 2009)

Nikon09 said:


> what kinda camera are you using? what lens? and what are your settings? sorry for the 21 questions, but im new here, and just picked up a d3000 and trying to learn how to take great pictures with what i have right away, or what i need to purchase to help me take shots like yours , they are really clean and really good!!



Here's a tip then: Camera + lens +settings &#8800; image.

These are generally pretty good, but the PP in 14 is way, way overdone. Her skin makes me cringe; she looks like a plastic doll.

All in all I'd say 2 and 9 are the best of the lot, as they really stand out and stand on their own. They're punchy, edgy, and have strong composition. In 8 there's...something very, very strange happening with the light. It looks like an odd contour in photoshop applied to the lighting; look at her left forearm and right arm. Weird, and it throws me off, because all my instincts about light scream "that's not right!"


----------



## iolair (Oct 30, 2009)

All great!  2 and 5 are my favourites.

Though I find it a little distracting on 2 that the horizon is not straight.
To get the angle on 2, it seems like you would have had to have been standing balancing on the railing for the other side of the bridge? :-o


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 30, 2009)

Definatly a nice set of images.

1- I'm not keen on the higher angle of the shot and the cropping of the image.  Having her hands AND legs cut doesn't sit right.  I would of liked the hands in the shot.


2- Love the processing on this shot.  Nice job on the composition using the fence and the train tracks.  Some arm placement like that in the first photo, with a bit more drama in the face would of worked

3- Nice job again on the processing.  Not as nice on the first, but i like the colours in the shot.  A bit too much space on top of her head and I'm not liking how one of her eyes is partially blocked by her hair

4- A bit too centered for the composition.  Moving in tighter would of been nice.  Being far out like that can work if there are interesting background elements that add to the photo, which in this case there aren't.
Nice model pose and I love the use of the steel thing (the work escapes me) that she is sitting on

5- My fave shot.  Love the expression and the mood of the image.  Great composition and I'm liking the pp.  I would of maybe had her left hand a bit more visible, it gets lost in her crotch area

6- More or less same comments as #5 for pp and pose.  Her left hand should be more visible.   But I dont like the overall composition.  Maybe slightly more at an angle so that her body is a bit more to the right, leaving her feet at the same place

7 and 8 - not a fan of these.  nice use of lines in both, but 7 is a bit too dark and 8 has odd lighting and a weird facial expression

9- Great shot here.  Nice emotion in her face, nice composition, nice processing.  She has a slight shadow behind her, not sure if this adds or removes from the image.  Nice job though

Thats enough from me.  I typically only like to see 3-4 images so I can give more detailed CC, 14 is a bit much.


----------



## delizo23 (Nov 2, 2009)

sorry guys, i havent been on in awhile. thanks a lot for all your comments and critiques. ill try to keep them all in mind while shooting and processing. but sometimes its hard thinking about all of that when out on the field. many distractions. thats photography tho, so i cant complain.

i have some NSFW pictures of her. ill post if she gives me the go on if i can post her pics up publicly.


----------



## RussJasper (Nov 5, 2009)

well done. I like the lighting and the composition is well thought out


----------



## arizphotography (Nov 11, 2009)

Love the DI you did on the photos. How did you get that effect? I've been trying to achieve that.


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Nov 14, 2009)

I like 1,3, 4 and 10 the best. I think 10 has the best lighting and is a good pose for your model, although the background could be a little better, and her underwear are hanging out, would have been better if her jeans were just a little lower and there were no underwear showing so that it accentuated the small of her back and her hips.. #4 has nice vivid colors that really look nice and I like the background as well.

Just my 2 cents. I have no technical advice though, although I tend to dislike the heavily manipulated pics, but thats just personal taste.


----------



## ssnxp (Nov 14, 2009)

Can't pick a favorite, but I'm loving the perspective of #2. Also, what is your lighting setup/gear?

Those nsfw photos sound interesting, if she allows.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome photos, Beautiful subject.


----------



## Tighearnach (Nov 15, 2009)

2, 5,6,9 and 11 are all crackers. Maybe slightly over processed but still excelent images. Id love to know what processing you did and how you approached some of these shots. Would liek to see more too. Great images!


----------

